# First 13x13x13 Competition in Switzerland (28.March 2015)



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Feb 4, 2015)

Q'b13 is the first 13x13x13 Competition.. The competition will be held in switzerland. Its not an official WCA competition but we will check your times. Specially for this competition you can order a 13x13x13 cube for a special price (around 250Euro). Also at the same date its a mosaic building competition for groups of 3pers./max.
If you are interested for mosaic or Q'b13, send me a mail ([email protected])

29.march 2015 it's the Swiss Nationals 2015 at the same location. That will be an official WCA competition, also for cubers of other countries. For Registration follow the link on my site: www.speedcubing.ch

Please share this!

Thomas


----------



## Randomno (Feb 4, 2015)

GL to scramblers.


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Feb 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> GL to scramblers.


 most cubers solve it one time.. not average of 5 ;-)


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 4, 2015)

Go go go avg 12


----------



## qqwref (Feb 4, 2015)

A 13x13x13 side event is extremely silly. Hopefully someone there can get a good time, I'll be interested to see the results.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

I think this is awesome! What is the cutoff, like 4 hours?


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, good luck


----------



## cashis (Feb 5, 2015)

I wish I lived on that side of the planet


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow hahaha inb4 misscramble


----------



## KrisM (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you imagine someone getting a DNF on one last layer rotated >45 degrees HAHAHAHA


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 5, 2015)

I wouldn't let that happen. If you solve the puzzle for over an hour you have enough time to make sure that you allign the layers correctly


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Feb 5, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I think this is awesome! What is the cutoff, like 4 hours?


no, we dont have a cutoff, but time limit is set from 1.00pm until 0.00am.


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Feb 5, 2015)

i've tried to generate a 13x13 scramble..how many moves do you think its necessary for a good 13x13 scramble? 60 moves? 100 moves?


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

thomasstadlerschweiz said:


> i've tried to generate a 13x13 scramble..how many moves do you think its necessary for a good 13x13 scramble? 60 moves? 100 moves?


~300?


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 5, 2015)

7x7 scrambles are 100 moves, I don't think that would be nearly enough for 13x13. 4x4-7x7 scrambles increase by 20 per cube (40 moves for 4x4, 60 for 5x5, 80 for 6x6, etc), so if that stays proportional to the cube size a 13x13 scramble should be 220 moves.
That's just a guess though, I honestly have no idea how to mathematically figure that out.


----------



## Chrizz (Feb 5, 2015)

thomasstadlerschweiz said:


> i've tried to generate a 13x13 scramble..how many moves do you think its necessary for a good 13x13 scramble? 60 moves? 100 moves?



281 to 301 according to this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30231-God-s-number-is/page8 So Berd's guess of 300 was spot on.


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Chrizz said:


> 281 to 301 according to this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30231-God-s-number-is/page8 So Berd's guess of 300 was spot on.


I am king!


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Feb 7, 2015)

Chrizz said:


> 281 to 301 according to this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30231-God-s-number-is/page8 So Berd's guess of 300 was spot on.


Thank you, i will generate 300moves scrambles.. Need much time for scrambling ;-)


----------



## PixelWizard (Mar 30, 2015)

So, the event happened! 

It was cool to solve such a puzzle, though it took its time.

- 14 people competed

- Average was around 3h

- Results to be found here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ydaz7dlyprzaxrb/AADmKclTYe_gDppTd9PTnjU8a/qb13.png?dl=0


----------



## Lid (Mar 30, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Results to be found here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/c...LBvF0GEOvFgOIaf8uzJo4LB5652to702qyxcZXxK11zOM


Bad link / Error (404)


----------



## PixelWizard (Mar 30, 2015)

Lid said:


> Bad link / Error (404)



Thanks and sorry 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ydaz7dlyprzaxrb/AADmKclTYe_gDppTd9PTnjU8a/qb13.png?dl=0


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, GJ to the winner!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 30, 2015)

a 1:15? That's insane


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

biscuit said:


> a 1:15? That's insane



Not really, 11x11 UWR is 20 mins.


----------



## PixelWizard (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Not really, 11x11 UWR is 20 mins.



Considered he solved it the first time, it's truly amazing.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Not really, 11x11 UWR is 20 mins.



seriously? dang...


----------



## Myachii (Mar 30, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Considered he solved it the first time, it's truly amazing.



His first 13x13 solve? Waw


----------

